# Anyone from Hull?



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

Bet fair have dropped £5k from a drone and it's yours if you can find it.


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Don't panic it's been found!


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

When the hell did this happen and why didn't I know about this?! Whereabouts in Hull was it found guys?


----------

